# Redland vendor suggestion?



## SFLguy (May 11, 2016)

I've got a friendly little competition with a friend and wanted to see if you all had recommendations on who to visit first for Paphs at Redlands
Here's the vendor list
Afri Orchids - South Africa
Amazonia Orchids - Homestead
Andy's Orchids - Encinitas
Asendorfer-Orchideenzucht - Germany
AWZ Orchids - Brazil
BL Orchids - Miami
Bela Vista Orchids - Brazil
Best of Thai Orchids -Thailand
Blumen Insel's Orchids - Japan 
Broward Orchid Supply, Hollywood
Cal Orchid - Santa Barbara, California
Carib Plants - Redland
Carolina Orchids - South Carolina
Ching Hua Orchids - Taiwan 
Clori Orquideas - Argentina
Dan & Margie Orchids - Ft. Lauderdale
Ecuagenera CIA -Ecuador
EFG Orchids - Deland, FL
Far East Agriculture - Malaysia
Floralia Orquidarios Reunidos -Brazil
Florida Suncoast Orchids - Myaka City
Gines Orchids - Hilo
Gold Country Orchids - Lincoln
H&R Orchids - Waimanalo
Hamlyn Orchids Ltd. - Jamaica 
Henington Farm - Homestead
Joseph Wu Orchids, Taiwan
Kawamoto Orchid Nursery - Honolulu
Krull-Smith Landscape - Apopka
Laurel Orchids - Jupiter
Louis Del Favero Orchids - Tampa
Louisiana Orchid Connection - Baton Rouge
Mac's Orchids - Fort Lauderdale 
Motes Orchids - Redland
Nature's Relics - Hollywood, FL
Odom's Orchids - Fort Pierce
OFE International - Miami
Ooi Leng Sun Orchids - Malaysia
Orchid Acres - Lake Worth
Orchid Eros - Hawaii
Orquideas Amazonicas - Peru
Orquideas Cerro Verde - Caracas
Orquideas Del Valle - Colombia
Orquideas Tropicales - Panama
Orquifollajes Orchid Growers - Colombia
PCK Orchids - Miami,
Peruflora - Peru
Phrao Orchid Nursery - Thailand
Plantio La Orquidea -Venezuela
Popow Orchids - Germany
Purificacion Orchids - Phillipines
Quest Orchids - Miami
R&R Orchids - Loxahatchee
RF Orchids - Homestead
Ruben in Orchids - Miami
Sedona Orchids - Homestead
Seed Engei -Japan
Soroa Orchids - Redland
Springwater Orchids - Melbourne
Stelmar Gardens - Homestead
Sunset Valley Orchids - Vista
Ritter's Tropic 1 Orchids - Kissimmee
Ten Shin Gardens - Taiwan
Waldor Orchids - Linwood
Water Orchids - Taiwan 
Whimsy Orchids - Homestead
Woodland Orchids - Charlotte

I'm definitely passing by Ooi Leng Sun Orchids, Odom's, and Popow, who else should I prioritize?


----------



## troy (May 11, 2016)

Holy crap that looks scary!!! Possibly for me like 2,000 in debt!!! Lol..


----------



## SFLguy (May 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Holy crap that looks scary!!! Possibly for me like 2,000 in debt!!! Lol..


Haha tell me about it
We'll see how much restraint I have


----------



## Phragper (May 12, 2016)

Peruflora. Bought some kovachii crosses (good size seedlings) for very reasonable prices from them at the Asheville show last month. They were sealed in a sterile bag. Also Ching Hua Had pre ordered 3 flasks from them. Also nice seedlings for very good prices. Have been to Redlands in the past and you do need a lot of money. I always take cash so when that is gone I am done. Otherwise it is a dangerous place to go with a charge card. Way too many amazing orchids


----------



## suzyquec (May 12, 2016)

I agree Peruflora, I am going Saturday to pick up a pre-order from them. I have had great success with all my orchids from them especially the flask of korvachii hybrids. Take cash as at the Tamiami show this past January they did not take credit cards.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2016)

For Phrags - Peruflora
For Paphs - add Ching Hua and Ten Shin.
For Plueros - Orchideas del Valle


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> For Phrags - Peruflora
> For Paphs - add Ching Hua and Ten Shin.
> For Plueros - Orchideas del Valle



Yup, depends on what you want. 

For neos: Seed Engei -Japan
(since I'm a PK hybrid nut, I would go to Peruflora first).


----------



## abax (May 12, 2016)

Throw those priorities right out the window. Once you hit
the vendor grounds, you'll go nuts anyway. You'll pretty
much have to walk the whole dizzy area to find even one
specific vendor. The last time I was there, the area was one
big spiral layout to go round and round! Good luck to you.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2016)

I have never been to Redlands but I hear it's hot!! Bring a spray bottle and a cooler.


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2016)

I'd have to walk the whole place to see what I really liked, then I'd have to check to make sure I had the best price or hadn't missed anything. So id probably never get done looking or be broke first or not be able to carry them all or ..... :/


Elmer Nj


----------



## SFLguy (May 14, 2016)

Haha, I actually kept myself very controlled today (trust me, it was hard) I only bought two orchids. 





This leucochilum and an Angraecum didieri


----------



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

Nice, I love this show it's my favorite every year. I'm going this morning may I only have your self control!

Susan


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2016)

If you see any Disas, pick up some for us.


----------



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

Eric

I'll keep my eyes open for them! 

Susan


----------



## theorchidzone (May 14, 2016)

Assendorfer from Germany is a good choice too for Paphs. He has some rare stuff at reasonable prices.
Not so many people in the US know about them.
It all has paperwork if you need it.
JC


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2016)

Good call.


----------



## SFLguy (May 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> If you see any Disas, pick up some for us.


Unfortunately the weather's too hot down here for Disas so idk if anyone's selling them. 
I know someone out west who does but I'm not sure how often he sells them


----------



## SFLguy (May 14, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> Nice, I love this show it's my favorite every year. I'm going this morning may I only have your self control!
> 
> Susan


It's perfect, it falls right on or around my birthday every year! How was your self control?


----------



## SFLguy (May 14, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Assendorfer from Germany is a good choice too for Paphs. He has some rare stuff at reasonable prices.
> Not so many people in the US know about them.
> It all has paperwork if you need it.
> JC


Hmm I'm not sure if I saw them or not


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2016)

The first vendor listed is from South Africa.


----------



## suzyquec (May 15, 2016)

Eric

I did not forget you yesterday and in fact made a point of visiting Afri Orchids and asking about Disas. You are correct it is way to hot in South Florida for Disas, but then it is also too hot for most of my phrags thank goodness for air conditioning and led lights. But I enjoyed the visit as I did not know anything about Disas before yesterday and now I at least know a little.

Susan


----------



## fibre (May 15, 2016)

Must have been an interesting event. Aren't there any photographs to share with us?


----------



## SFLguy (May 15, 2016)

fibre said:


> Must have been an interesting event. Aren't there any photographs to share with us?


It was, and unfortunately not from my side :/
I was too preoccupied with the plants to think about pictures


----------

